# Product practice



## minicoop1985 (Aug 29, 2014)

Here we go. Did a little more product practice. Tried white flags, strobe with shoot through, and a reflector (silver side) for both.



Speedlight by longm1985, on Flickr

^^ I kinda like the bokeh balls for some reason.



Stylus by longm1985, on Flickr

These were both black things, so I figured I'd try for a challenge and shoot with a black background. How did I do? What can I improve? Thanks!


----------



## webrotate360 (Aug 30, 2014)

I like the first shot and the back light! The reflections on the camera are too harsh and too bright though I think and really show that it's a used and cheap plasticy camera. For products like these, it works to have a subtle defused gradient reflection to go from one side to another or from one surface to another, etc. Highlighting a brand name is also important usually so I would try to make the label glow some more. And then the dust and fingerprints that you would want to remove before shooting but I guess it's just a test.. There's also some yellowish glow on the right edge I think.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! It is a cheapo plasticy camera (some people LOVE them for some reason, not my thing), but what you said, I think I can do that. I also took this shot of a Polaroid for eBay:



Polaroid by longm1985, on Flickr

Is this decent? It's just as plasticy, if not worse. What can I improve? I appreciate your help, everyone.


----------



## webrotate360 (Sep 3, 2014)

I like it! May be just a tad more light & gradient on the left top, next to the flash lamp to bring up the top of the camera and help with the product name (i.e one 600).


----------

